# xikar pipeline lighter



## Sovereign (Jun 17, 2008)

has anyone tried this out? it looks very similar to the oldboy, but at half the cost...










http://www.heartfeltindustries.com/products.asp?cat=59


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm curious, too - and I wonder how it feels in the hand. One of the things I like about the Old Boy is its substantial heft. It feels solid. And it works better than any butane lighter I've ever used.


----------



## Lefty (Jun 5, 2007)

I have that exact one. I've been using it steadily for approx 2 weeks now with favorable results. It does have some heft to it, and lights every time. The only problem I've had with it is the thumb screw that holds the flint in was a little easy to come loose. So I used a pair of needle nose pliers, wrapped a soft cloth between the jaws and gave it a little "snugging". It hasn't come loose since. 

One thing is I never know when it's going to run out of fuel, it stays pretty consistent till the end and then flares up a bit. I did swap out the flint to the Zippo brand first thing though. Every once in a while you will need to clean it up a bit (I used a pipe cleaner) as the flint dust gets all over and looks like crap. But it didn't interfere with the function. 

I would like to compare it to an Old Boy to see how they compare. But I've heard from first hand accounts (the guys at my B&M who sell both the Xikar and Old Boy) that the Xikar is a good deal.


----------



## dartplayer1 (Aug 18, 2008)

I may just get one of these after Christmas:tu


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I went with the board's concensus and ordered a pair of Oldboys today from smokingpipes (paylesslighters is currently closed down).


----------



## perogee (Feb 29, 2008)

I like mine. I have also noticed that the screw likes to come loose, I have thought about something like thread locker, but I want to be able to remove it at some point .
The only real issue is that it does not like the wind at all.


----------



## Lefty (Jun 5, 2007)

I had a chance to check out an Old Boy today, and there is a little bit of "heft" difference. I'm sure at some point I may get an Old Boy, but for now the Xikar is great and didn't break the bank.


----------



## OldCode (Oct 9, 2007)

I have used the xikar in the past and have just had one given to me as an early Christmas present. No problems, and I like it very much. I does have some "heft" and I like xikar's replacement policy. 


I'm sure someday I'll get an oldboy too but the xikar is great.


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

Bump..as I'm deciding which to go with . The Pipeline or the Old Boy


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

Get the genuine article...the Old Boy. You'll never regret it.

I know I don't.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## shank1911 (Oct 3, 2010)

I own the xicar and the old boy, bought the xicar while some repairs are being done to the old boy. The old boy is a much better lighter. I have a couple issues with the Xicar 1. The screws continualy come loose.(internaly aswell as externaly).2 The flame regulator has to be adjusted several times a day (almost every time I use it it has changed).I also have to fill it more than the old boy.I guess the Xicar is ok for the money but as much as I have to fiddle with it I think I'll go back to a Bic until the old boy is fixed.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

FYI ....i found a NIBO that is identical to the old boy and xikar and only costs $20. It has a lifetime warranty on it too.


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

Sovereign said:


> has anyone tried this out? it looks very similar to the oldboy, but at half the cost...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love mine. Stylish, feels good in the hand. Had it for a couple years now and it keeps on trucking. Yes, there is one screw-on piece that tends to come loose over time, but you simply tighten it. No big deal. They also have a more modern style that I suspect is free from that type of problem:
http://xikar.com/product_lighter_resource.asp

I also have a Xikar torch lighter that I've used for years without a problem. Unlike Colibri and other junk there is a definite heft to their lighters, and they feel well made. Would recommend, especially with their lifetime guarantee, and I've never heard anything bad about their service.

Can't go wrong with the Old Boy, but can't go wrong with the Pipeline either, in my opinion.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

WWhermit said:


> Get the genuine article...the Old Boy. You'll never regret it.
> 
> I know I don't.
> 
> ...


Actually, the Old Boy is a copycat of the original Dunhill design called the "Unique". The Dunhill design came out in the 1920's.

I received one as a gift over a decade ago and it is a treasured item.


----------



## Siv (Jul 26, 2010)

I have a few of the Pipeline lighters to carry around with me. They're handy and not so expensive that you'd cry if you lost it.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

I'd just as well hang myself if I ever lost my gold-plated old boy hehhe, but these lights look kewl 
troy


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

slyder said:


> FYI ....i found a NIBO that is identical to the old boy and xikar and only costs $20. It has a lifetime warranty on it too.


I finally found the nibo, every site I look at says it was discontinued due to malfunction issues.


----------



## vince321-cl (Oct 21, 2006)

I would like to know how to fill these things and not have them full of air. I've got a lighter similar to the Xicar and it doesn't hold enough fluid. In addition, I spend half my time purging it. Almost too much work.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

If you purge it first, the air in the tank should be at a minimum after it's refilled. But you can press the igniter thing just a second after you start to fill and that will purge the rest of the air from the tank. Just be sure to remove the flint first.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

cp478 said:


> I finally found the nibo, every site I look at says it was discontinued due to malfunction issues.


I have one of those NIBOs. Don't waste your time, it's a real piece of crap.


----------



## dmgizzo (Dec 13, 2010)

Jack Straw said:


> I have one of those NIBOs. Don't waste your time, it's a real piece of crap.


I've never had any luck with any Nibo lighters , guess that's why the price point is so "attractive"


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

If you can spring for it I'd say get one of the IM Corona lighters. They make several lines of pipe lighters, including the Pipe Magie, Roller (which I have, simply a wonderful lighter) and of course the Old Boy. Cup o Joe's has the best selection I've seen at the major pipe retailers, but probably not the best prices. Also, IM Corona lighters are serviced by Savinelli in the US, both for warranty and repair. While the Corona lighters come with an insert that says their warranty is for 2 years, Savinelli extends this to a lifetime warranty in the US. Their service is also top notch.

http://www.savinelliusa.com/lighters.htm


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

I have a corona that my dad bought me years ago and I have had nothing but trouble with it.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

Ive got the Xikar and am loving it. works flawless, looks expensive and is decent on fuel.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

cp478 said:


> I have a corona that my dad bought me years ago and I have had nothing but trouble with it.


That's strange. What sort of trouble? That's the first time I have ever heard that about a Corona. Have you sent it to Sav for service?


----------



## Team Fuente (Jul 8, 2007)

Sovereign said:


> has anyone tried this out? it looks very similar to the oldboy, but at half the cost...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like this lighter the least lots of problems with the switch breaking


----------



## RicosPipe (Jun 29, 2013)

ChronoB said:


> Love mine. They also have a more modern style that I suspect is free from that type of problem Resource Lighters


Frankly, the Resource lighter sucks.
I've replaced mine three times.
It is unreliable. It regularly takes 2 or 3 strikes to light. Though there have been miracle 1-strike lights. The built-in "tools" are practically useless. The frame on the tamper wraps around the pick & knife, so you can't fold them out all the way down below the lighter body without them being covered by the tamper frame. You can only fold them out halfway. 
I found a lighter by Regal that's essentially a cheap knockoff of the Resource. It's just as unreliable, but they did get the built-in tools right.

As for the Pipeline, I've had one for about 4 days & haven't had any complaints yet. I am looking for some maintenance instructions, though.

Rico


----------



## RicosPipe (Jun 29, 2013)

shannensmall said:


> If you purge it first, the air in the tank should be at a minimum after it's refilled. But you can press the igniter thing just a second after you start to fill and that will purge the rest of the air from the tank. Just be sure to remove the flint first.


I found a trick: purge it twice. Purge it normally- with the bottom up. That releases any remaining Butane, but you haven't released any of the propellant that was used to push the Butane into the lighter. Turn it right side up & purge again to release any propellant. The propellant will feel differently then the Butane when it blows by your hand.
After you purge both the Butane & propellant your fuel tank will be empty & refills will be farther apart. (I think I got this from a Xikar video.)

Rico


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

I've had the Pipeline for a couple years. I loved it for the first couple months I had it. Now, I am not a fan. After a month or two, the flame started to shrink no matter what I did. I purge it when I fill it, I've cleaned it, no improvement. After a few months, it got to where it is now...I only get about a 1cm flame on the highest setting, and it won't work at all when turned to a lower setting. My best friend had similar issues with a Xikar cigar lighter)

I should send it back and take advantage of the lifetime warranty (the best thing the Xikar has going for it) but I haven't got around to it. About 18mo ago I bought a Colibri Connaught in black and I absolutely love this one. 100% reliable, the best lighter I've ever had (including my cigar lighters). I like it enough (and the prices aren't bad: $59 MSRP) that I'll probably buy a couple more in different finishes.

Still, I probably will eventually invest in an actual IM Corona Old Boy to see what all the fuss is about, but if you are looking for a good lighter for cheap, after my experience I can't recommend the Xikar (though obviously other people have had better experiences).


----------

